# BRCA 1 & 2 Testing



## lmccormack652 (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how we are supposed to code these tests, using saliva as the specimum, since they deleted the "S" code this past March??  My providers are wanting to get credit for this and I am not finding anything other than the Blood specimum codes.

TIA!!


----------



## dcrossman (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are dealing with Myriad, last I was told it was just a specimen handling charge, 99000 I believe.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Nov 9, 2012)

Last month I attended a OBGYN seminar through MSMS and I had asked the same question. With our office, we go over the qestionnaire with the pt and if they decide to do the testing then you can bill 99212/99213. If you have them come back and do the test, you can't bill the insurance for anything. I hope this helps.....


----------

